# [BETA] Easy Cloud Notes



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hey everyone!

Need your help again with my next BETA Android app 

It is again focused on the cloud. This time, it is a note taking app that you can sync to various cloud services (even in parallel).

It supports the common note types:
Text notes
Checklists
Photo notes
Audio notes
Drawings (coming soon)
Currently supported cloud services:
Dropbox
Google Drive
Box.net
SugarSync
SkyDrive
It doesn't use any custom views and should be pure Holo 

Grab it at the Play Store:
https://play.google....roid.cloudnotes

Or via this QR Code:









Or on Google Drive:
https://drive.google...OEU&usp=sharing

Really looking forward to your feedback of any kind! 

Goddchen


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Another app!? You're a machine, and I'm going to check it out...


----------



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

v1.0-beta3-hotfix2:

Fixes a crash on devices with Android version < 16



quickdraw86 said:


> Another app!? You're a machine, and I'm going to check it out...


Looking forward to read your feedback


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Had a chance to try the app now. I must say, i'm impressed! Syncing checklists and text notes with dropbox works perfectly (that's the only cloud backup service I use). The only thing I can see right away that could use revision is that there isn't much of a description of the premium audio or photo note features. Even on the play store page for the app, there isn't a description of those features. The pay what you think approach to the premium version is interesting though, and I look forward to seeing how this app progresses. I'm a note app fanatic, and a big fan of note everything and colornote, but this may just get me to forget about both of those as it develops. Well done!


----------



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

1.0-beta4:

Fixed multiple Force Close issues
Show feedback when clicking the save button
Theme chooser (dark/light theme)



quickdraw86 said:


> Had a chance to try the app now. I must say, i'm impressed! Syncing checklists and text notes with dropbox works perfectly (that's the only cloud backup service I use). The only thing I can see right away that could use revision is that there isn't much of a description of the premium audio or photo note features. Even on the play store page for the app, there isn't a description of those features. The pay what you think approach to the premium version is interesting though, and I look forward to seeing how this app progresses. I'm a note app fanatic, and a big fan of note everything and colornote, but this may just get me to forget about both of those as it develops. Well done!


Thanks for this awesome feedback 

You are absolutely right about the premium description, I'll add more detailed pages both to the app and the Play Store.


----------



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

1.0-beta4-hotfix1:

Fix display of empty list string


----------



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

1.0-beta5:

Fix for "Conflicted Copy" on Dropbox (Ticket #14)
Added button for manual sync (Ticket #15)
Add version info to settings (Ticket #12)
Add password protection (Ticket #9)
Add "show only titles" setting (Ticket #8)


----------

